# Hello from Hialeah, FL



## shiryu400 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi, I've practiced Judo and Aikido in the past. Now, I'm mostly about martial arts weapons, especially nunchaku.

I'm a grad student at Florida International University and I'm working on a masters degree in linguistics. I look forward to being a member of this community.


----------



## seasoned (Aug 26, 2011)

Greetings and welcome aboard. It is great to have you on the site.


----------



## Buka (Aug 26, 2011)

Welcome, friend. I'm new as well. Lots of nice people here.


----------



## stickarts (Aug 27, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## bluekey88 (Aug 27, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## OKenpo942 (Aug 28, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Yondanchris (Aug 29, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------

